# Which Tt Is Better Outback 250Rs Or Kz Spree 265Ks



## Joshual1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello, Outback Owners. I am new to this site, I am asking for your opinion on why outback models (specifically the 2010 250rs) is better than a KZ spree model 265KS. I am trying to decide which trailer to purchase this spring?

Here are some specifications I found off the internet.

T.T. KZ Spree model 265KS Specifications
UVW (Unloaded Vehicle Weight) 4,920 
Dry Hitch Weight 500 
Dry Axle Weight 4,420 
NCC (Net Carrying Capacity) 1,580 
GVWR 6,500 
Interior Height 78" 
Exterior Height 10'3"

Exterior Width 96" 
Exterior Length 26'7" 
Refrigerator (cu. feet) 6 
Water Heater Cap. (gal. G/E w/DSI) 6 
Fresh Water Cap. (gal.) 40 
Waste Water Cap. (gal.) 32 
Gray Water Cap. (gal.) 32 
LP Gas Cap. (lbs.) 60 
Furnace BTUs (1,000's) 20 
Tire Size 15" 
Awning 14'

T.T Outback 250RS Specifications 
Shipping Weight 5766 
Carrying Capacity 1784 
Hitch 540 
Length 27' 9 
Width 8' 
Height 10' 11 
Fresh Water 43 
Waste Water 30 
Gray Water 30


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

The mere fact you are here at Outbackers has to tip the scale to the Outback and the 265 is a blatant copy of the second best selling Outback floorplan ever.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Compare this forum outbackers.com to the KZ forum (is there one?) If they are equal in every way the support you will get here should tip the scales to the OB.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Humm....that is kind of a loaded question when asked on a website like this. I can tell you have we have loved our 2004 28BHS since the day that we got it. You can see from our map below, that we have traveled a lot with it have had very few problems with it. I did a quick google search for KZ Spree users forum. Although I did find one, I can see why you are asking your question on this forum rather then that one. The larger number of people on the is forum equates to more people that would be able to assist you with any OUTBACK specific questions that you may have. Surly you would be able to look through the thousands of pages of this forum and find that some people have had problems with their units, but you will also find a page that indicates that most are happy with their OUTBACK purchase. Good luck with your search and hopefully we will soon have a new OUTBACK owner among us.

Please also note that this forum is open to owners of SOB's (Some Other Brands). So even it you opt not to purchase the Outback, please feel free to stick around!!









EDIT: Oops, I guess I forgot that I removed our states visited map from our signature line. But trust me, we have traveled thousands of miles throughout the Midwest.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ask a loaded question, and get the expected answers! Seriously, you should try to get into both, but we'd take the OB!


----------



## dhead61 (Feb 10, 2010)

GO WEST said:


> Compare this forum outbackers.com to the KZ forum (is there one?) If they are equal in every way the support you will get here should tip the scales to the OB.


Yes, there is a KZ Forum called Goin' KZ and I'm the Admin there. Our old site had just over 2,000 members, but the new site hasn't quite caught on yet as we're only up to 300 or so.

Unlike the OP, I currently own a KZ travel trailer. But I am looking at a Sydney 5th Wheel and came here to do some research and ask questions, just like the OP. The two models, Spree and Outback, share a lot of the same floorplans, which is probably due to the fact that one of the KZ execs left KZ a while ago and joined up with Outback. I guess he liked his floorplans so much that he used them in the Outbacks. But now he is on his own with the Open Range line of RVs.

I can tell you that the OB 250RS is almost identical to the layout of the 2005 KZ 2405PQS-F trailer we have now except for the king bed and the dinette. So I wouldn't consider the Spree 265KS a "blatant copy" of the 250RS. That floorplan goes back to at least 2003 with the KZ Frontier and Sportsman lines. Our KZ has served us well for the last 6 years but our youngest outgrew the top bunk so we need to upgrade.

About the only difference you might find is that KZ offers a 2 year warranty and OB has a 1 year warranty. But at times, that is irrevelant. Most problems occur with second-party items like the fridges, AC unit, water heaters, etc. and those are coverd by the manufacturer.

Is Spree better than the Outback? I can't answer that for you. Sorry. You'll have to get opinions from both sides and base your decision off of that I guess...

Dave.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Definetly the Outback!!!!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

The best thing to do is really just go do a personal walk through them both.

I walked through several KZ units on the same lot as some Outbacks. If 'gut feel' means anything, I felt the Outback just felt better being inside it. It just felt like it was better made. I've owned a KZ Coyote for 9 years, and just bought an Outback a month ago.


----------

